
Python Tutorials, more than 300,  carefully sorted by topic and category - rjim86
http://www.awaretek.com/tutorials.html
======
ArtemZ
python? nah, it's one of the worst programming languages ever

~~~
ashconnor
Wow. The ignorance...

~~~
rjim86
haha..well said :D ....is he a noob?

